# 48-team World Cup in 2026



## oh canada (Dec 9, 2017)

Not a fan of the increased # of countries, but it's coming so why not have the first one as a joint host across North America:

https://www.canadasoccer.com/new-north-american-survey-shows-broad-support-for-united-bid-to-host-2026-fifa-world-cup--p161230


----------

